# Recommend another Casella piano recording?



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I like Alfredo Casella as a composer, and I think I like these pieces, but I have trouble with this pianist. Can anyone recommend a good recording of some or all of the same pieces?










The pieces are
Pavane
Variations sur une chaconne
A notte alta
Sonatina
Nove pezzi


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have no trouble, as you say, with the pianist, so maybe it would be better to say what you are, or aren't looking for that this performance does / does not have?

This recording, (on a Youtube channel which is a fantastic resource for music of this genre and period) may or may not still be available.





For me, there came a point very quickly where I could either own several recordings, or save up a bit (or a lot more) and own the scores, for then or later, to read through, see if I wanted to work upon them, or at least get familiar enough that they might become part of that library of pedagogic repertoire from which to teach.

[Add P.s. The rigors of learning a new piece, from my first teacher to the last I worked with, included never listening to a recording before making some sense of the score on my own first - this included anything I worked upon, whether I had ever heard it played or not.]


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I suppose what I do not like is the line. I find it disconnected and lacking in direction.

Thanks very much for the youtube channel recommendation. I like this Pavane much better and will be listening to more. Lya de Barberiis playing -- maybe I can find an actual CD of her playing Casella.





You are very kind to assume that I'm researching pieces I might want to play; as a matter of fact, I just like to listen to music, and I have plenty of pieces on my practice agenda at the moment


----------

